# There Shall Be Cake!



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 3, 2014)

So, today's my birthday. I haven't had cake for my birthday in years, and I just can't take it anymore.

So I put a mix in the bread machine, on the cake setting. It won't have icing (sadness), but that is less important. Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake!!!!!


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday Flybystardancer :razz:!! No cake on birthday? Why? Are you watching sugar intake? Hope you had a beautiful day!!!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks!

It's mostly because first my grandmother's arthritis got worse, and so she would do an alternative that was easier on her hands for my birthday (since she didn't want to ask me to help with my own cake), and then I was on vacation on my birthday for two summers, and the other years there was just no one who thought of it.


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 4, 2014)

_the other years there was just no one who thought of it_

:-(
Today is 6/3, hopefully, I will remember your next birthday and send you a cake soap instead of a real cake. How about that?


----------



## godschild (Jun 4, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  If I lived near you, I would bake you a big fancy cake.  I love to bake and wish I could give you a cake today on your special day.  I would load it down with piped roses and lots of pretties.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Jun 4, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> Today is 6/3, hopefully, I will remember your next birthday and send you a cake soap instead of a real cake. How about that?



That would be lovely, thank you!  And I'm the major baker in my group of friends, so if there's any birthday cakes, it's usually make making them.



godschild said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  If I lived near you, I would bake you a big fancy cake.  I love to bake and wish I could give you a cake today on your special day.  I would load it down with piped roses and lots of pretties.



Thank you! I love to bake too, so this whole no-working-oven thing is killer for me. Last year my best friend and her husband went on vacation a month before her birthday, and I went and took care of their cat for them. I also took advantage to bake a cake, which I then wrapped and froze so that I could frost it as a birthday surprise. It was a lot of fun to present it to her.  (Though it was a headache to deal with trying to get the frosting done... I didn't realize I was out of an ingredient, and got to the store 5 minutes before it closed for the night. Then I couldn't find the ingredient, so in a desperation to make it quick, I just grabbed premade frosting and was in line before the checker was finished with the person before me.)


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy birthday!  I bet your cake is YUMMY and I wish I was there to eat it with you -- and perhaps toast with a glass of wine!


----------



## Carty812 (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy birthday, I hope all of your wishes come true and I will eat a little Debbie cake and think of you. I am sure because you have to have with no frosting God will find other ways to reward you and this will be your year! Make the most of it best wishes on all your big days to follow!


----------



## neeners (Jun 4, 2014)

HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY!!!!!  Hope you enjoyed your cake and had a fantastic birthday!!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday hope you had a great day and enjoyed your cake!


----------



## lsg (Jun 4, 2014)

Well Happy Birthday from Soapers' Anonymous.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday FlybyStardancer!!!

I grew up in the Bay Area and head back there all the time, if I knew your birthday was today I would have totally brought you a homemade cake! I LOVE to bake, right up there with soaping, and I believe a birthday is not complete without an awesome cake!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## AcornSky (Jun 4, 2014)

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Jencat (Jun 4, 2014)

Hope you had a great birthday and enjoyed your cake.  To me, it just isn't a birthday without cake.


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 5, 2014)

Happy belated birthday!!!!!!

Fulfilling Ellacho's wish for this year........ here's cupcake soap for you!


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 5, 2014)

Khanjari said:


> Happy belated birthday!!!!!!
> 
> Fulfilling Ellacho's wish for this year........ here's cupcake soap for you!



That's so sweet of you! Why did not I think of posting up one of my cupcakes;-)!


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 5, 2014)

Khanjari, is it MP cupcakes? or CP?


----------

